# AMD64 e Gentoo 2004.1

## diego_82

Salve a tutti. Ho appena scaricato 2 iso (Gentoo 2004.1) relative all'architettura AMD64; leggendo l'handbook ho mi sembra di aver capito che devo per forza avere un'accesso alla rete per poter installare Gentoo. Quindi il quesito è questo: con la 2004.1 posso fare un'installazione GRP?

Grazie a tutti. Diego.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se fai un'installazione stage3+GRP non hai bisogno della rete.

----------

## diego_82

Ok questo lo so; vorrei sapere se con la 2004.1 posso fare un'installazione GRP su AMD64. Grazie

----------

## motaboy

Si, puoi usare i precompilati per gli x86 visto che con AMD64 i programmi a 32 bit funzionano senza problemi, oppure esistono anche programmi compilati per 64 bit.

La iso la trovi per esempio qua.

Bye!

----------

## diego_82

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, puoi usare i precompilati per gli x86 visto che con AMD64 i programmi a 32 bit funzionano senza problemi, oppure esistono anche programmi compilati per 64 bit. 
> 
> La iso la trovi per esempio qua. 

 

Scusate se sono pedante, ma ho ancora dei dubbi: nel link da te proposto ci sono i packages per AMD64; se vado nella cartella superiore ce n'è un'altra che si chiama live cd, all'interno della quale vi è un'immagine da 432M. Ora io vorrei sapere se con questa iso posso fare un'installazione GRP o no. Grazie a tuti e scusate la mia poca chiarezza   :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

Il liveCD Universal (l'iso più grossa) contiene appunto il LiveCD ed i 3 stage di partenza. Esso ti serve per completare la prima parte dell'installazione. 

Tu sceglierai lo stage 3, dopo di che tramite il secondo CD (quello che ti ho postato prima) potrai effetturare l'installazione dei pacchetti precompilati. 

Ovviamente segui l'handbook che trovi qui (anche in italiano!) e che spiega tutto in modo molto più chiaro!

Bye!

----------

## diego_82

Ho già installato Gentoo su un Athlon 2000 Xp+, quindi spero di riuscirci anche con questa. Grazie mille per il vostro aiuto.

----------

